

Loren Brichter on Tweetie - scorchin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Zd3iNOXTow
A great video explaining the history and making of Tweetie.
======
jazzychad
That daily sales graph is amazingly impressive. And then you realize this is
even before the release of Tweetie 2.0. Wow.

------
zyb09
The most insightful bit in my opinion is where he explains how to create fast
TableViews. Basically you use CG / Quartz to draw cells instead of adding
Labels, ImageViews etc. Very good thing to keep in mind!

~~~
anotherperson
Doesn’t that stop a user from using copy and paste?

~~~
tommusic
Most table cells don't have selectable/copyable text, as they're not able to
get for-free the built-in text editing menu.

Clicking on a table cell could advance the user to a "detail" view that does
allow cut/copy/paste, though.

------
pclark
really great video. Loren is an insanely good guy. Great app, he totally
deserves the success he has.

